# Dutch & Dutch 8c



## utopia (Jun 27, 2021)

Hey everyone.
I'm in the process of researching my next studio monitors. I've been using my focal solo 6 way too long. For the past week I've been testing the Dutch & Dutch 8c in my room and I've been blown away with them. Was wondering if anyone here has a pair and your thoughts on using them for film music as well as any other advice you might have. 
Thanks!


----------



## Paulogic (Jun 27, 2021)

They seem very interesting, but the price, even for the studio version, is not a given
for many of us, I think. I would love to hear them because of the specs they state.
Used to work in a HighEnd Hifi shop, ages ago...


----------



## AEF (Jun 27, 2021)

My big issue with these (havent demoed) is that you have to use the low latency mode to play everything in, and so for a large period of time working with them you arent using them at their peak performance.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 27, 2021)

If you're upgrading from Focals, ATC SCM25s (or 20s) get almost universal praise from composers. I'm contemplating the 20s or Barefoots.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jun 27, 2021)

AEF said:


> My big issue with these (havent demoed) is that you have to use the low latency mode to play everything in, and so for a large period of time working with them you arent using them at their peak performance.


Martijn has said that between regular mode and low latency mode, there is 0 difference in performance and quality.


----------



## AEF (Jun 27, 2021)

RonOrchComp said:


> Martijn has said that between regular mode and low latency mode, there is 0 difference in performance and quality.


A) If that is the case, why have an inconvenient higher latency mode?

B) the eq and phase alignment cannot exist in low latency mode, so he is either not being truthful, or he is saying the extra features dont add anything to his product.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 27, 2021)

I had the Dutch & Dutch 8c's in-house for 8 long days and nights in November 2018. I did every evaluation I know, including extensive testing with my Trinnov monitor processor. The main goal was to compare/contrast them with my Kii Three speakers.

They are very good speakers. I wasn't too thrilled about having both the left and right speakers needing separate ethernet connections to the internet - and having to give up control of EQ to the manufacturer when they do unannounced software updates.

But they are accurate, powerful and have a wonderful noticeable low end bloom. They're great to listen to and mix on. Very much a crowd pleasing sound.

In the end, I decided to stay with my Kii Threes. But the 8c's made it a difficult decision. A previous person in this thread mentioned ATC 25's. I've owned them. They don't compare favorably to the 8c's or certainly not the Kii Three's.

If not the Dutch & Dutch 8c's, you might want to consider the Genelec 8531b's.

_Below is a picture of the test rig with the 8c's on the bottom - Kii Threes on the top. _
.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jun 27, 2021)

AEF said:


> A) If that is the case, why have an inconvenient higher latency mode?
> 
> B) the eq and phase alignment cannot exist in low latency mode, so he is either not being truthful, or he is saying the extra features dont add anything to his product.



I apologize - I made a mistake. I must have been thinking about something else he said.






Support


Support. Product support. We offer a warranty that our products are free from defects in material and workmanship. The standard warranty period is one year, which is extended to three years if you register your product. In order to register your Dutch & Dutch product, please send an email to...




dutchdutch.com





"How much latency does the 8c have in linear phase mode and in low latency mode?"


----------



## utopia (Jun 27, 2021)

Thanks for your replies guys. 
@Jack Weaver thanks a ton, this is exactly what I was looking for and very much mirrors my thoughts. Hadn’t had the chance to try the kiis but they’re also a but pricier. I do like the idea of a full range system in a single body. 

@Paulogic to me not a deal breaker. I can work with any of the two modes, both sound fine. I do spend a lot of time away from inputting midi - fleshing out arrangements and doing premixes, so linear phase mode would get used quite a bit. I understand where you’re coming from though.


----------

